
The Complete Guide to Know the Difference Between Epithelial and Endothelial Cells - benniebio
http://www.creative-bioarray.com/filter/epithelial-cell-and-media-11.html
======
benniebio
2.The differences in the function Endothelial cells covering the blood vessel
wall can regulate blood flow in blood vessels, which can release NO - the
vasodilator factor that promotes blood circulation and helps to control blood
pressure. Endothelial cells can also secrete a variety of proteins leading to
blood disorders, but involving Hemostatic function. Such as the role in
Glomerular internal is to filter the blood.

The epithelial cells that make up the skin protect the subcutaneous tissue
from damage, bacterial ingress, dangerous chemicals, and avoid excessive loss
of moisture. Epithelial cells of skin will secrete sweat to regulate body
temperature if necessary. The epithelial cells that cover the pancreas secrete
enzymes to promote digestion. In addition, epithelial cells on the surface of
the small intestine absorb nutrients from digestive food. The epithelial cells
on the surface of the respiratory tract form mucosa, which can secrete mucus
to prevent inhalation of bacteria from entering the lungs with the virus.
Skin, nose, tongue, eyes and other organs exposed to nerve endings on the
secretion of specialized epithelial cells, they can identify the sensory
stimulation. In short, the main function of epithelial cells involves the
secretion, absorption, protection.

------
benniebio
3.The differences in the structure Endothelial cells are monolayer structures,
and water molecules with oxygen molecules are easily passed through
endothelial cells into the tissue surrounding the endothelial cells. In
addition, endothelial cells lack packed endothelial morphology, the gap
between cells contribute to the passage of liquid and material diffusion.

Epithelial cells have a variety of structures to protect the body from
external environmental damage. Epithelial cells are tight integration to each
other like the bricks, there is little gap between the cells.

4.Other differences

A.Endothelial cells are supported by intermediate filaments to constitute the
cell structure, it contain vimentin filaments, while the structure of
epithelial cells is supported by keratin filaments.

B. The surface of endothelial cells is non-thrombogenic soft surface, blood
will not solidify in the normal blood circulation process. Epithelial tissue
in different types of epithelial cells presents irregular papillary
projections.

C. Endothelium is one of the epitheliums, which is distributed on the inner
surface of the blood vessel. In the lumen, the endothelium constitutes the
interface of the circulatory system or the lymphatic system and the rest of
the blood vessel.

------
benniebio
While mentioning about epithelial cells and endothelial cells, it is not very
easy to distinguish them clearly. Here are some features about epithelial
cells and endothelial cells that can be used for further understand about this
two cells.

Endothelial cells cover the inner surface of the blood vessel, while the
epithelial cells cover the inner surface of the internal organs and the outer
surface of human body. If a large number of epithelial cells was found in the
urine, it indicates urinary tract infection. The endothelial cells and
epithelial cells which can constitute the tissue both are derived from the
epithelium, but they differ in the position, structure, function. In addition,
both of them constitute an interface between the inner and outer environments.
Endothelial cells are located within the "internal" of the body, such as the
interior of the blood vessel, and the epithelial cells are usually described
as covering the "outside" of the body, such as the outer layer of the skin
(epidermis).

------
benniebio
1.The differences in the position Endothelial cells constitute endothelium,
which covers the inner surface of the blood vessel. In simple terms, the cells
are close to the vessel wall. So the entire internal circulation of the
circulatory system is covered by endothelial cells. These cells form the
interface between the vessel wall and the blood. The ventricle tissue which is
close to the inner surface is a layer of single cells thick tissue.

Epithelial cells that form epithelial tissue not only cover the outer surface
of the body, but also cover the outer surface of all the internal organs of
the body. For example, the outermost epidermis of the skin is epithelial
cells. So the surface of the skin covered by epithelial cells, it provides a
protection for the body. Epithelial cells also cover the surface of internal
organs, such as the liver, stomach, intestine, lung, urethra, bladder and so
on. In other words, epithelial cells cover the surface of the body and
internal tissue.

